# Schleife beenden



## M4veR1ck (14. April 2010)

Huhu,

Weiß net ob es schon so ein Thema gibt... Hab in der sufu nur was über Schleifen gefunden wie die halt geöffnet werden...
Naja... 
Kommen wir zum Punkt. Ich bin dabei für mein Schulprojekt ein kleines Konsolenspiel zu programmieren.
Und naja ich wollt fragen ob jemand weiß wie ich von einer Schleife sag ich mal das Programm beenden kann.
Würde es in Java nen Jump Befehl gäben würd ich den Thread nicht öffen (Falls jemand sowas ähnliches kennt, am besten Bescheid sagen )
Weiß jemand neh Lösung dazu?

Kann auch ein Teil des Java Code posten...

MFG Mav


----------



## CPoly (14. April 2010)

Um den Thread-Titel zu beantworten :  break;
Das Programm beenden z.B. mit System.Exit(0) oder einem return in der main -Methode.


----------



## Vereth (15. April 2010)

Ergänzung: mit *continue* kann man auch eine Schleife vorzeitig neu starten. Das hilft, längliche if-else-if-Ketten zu vermeiden und macht den Code lesbarer.


----------



## josch (15. April 2010)

M4veR1ck hat gesagt.:


> Würde es in Java nen Jump Befehl gäben würd ich den Thread nicht öffen (Falls jemand sowas ähnliches kennt, am besten Bescheid sagen )



Dann schau mal hier http://java.sun.com/docs/books/tutorial/java/nutsandbolts/branch.html - das ist doch Jump genug


----------

